# Bubba's Tent



## bubba887 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey everyone !
I'm back for goooood.
Its going to be a slow start up to get back to what I had, Someday I will achieve it though.
Here is round 2 at this lol.
4x2x5 growmedics tent. tent, Requires 40K+ for flower 24k for veg.
Right now I have 1 250w HPS /eye hortilux bulb claims 35k L.
My intake and exhaust sucks until I get the pay check..
Not going big with this at all, maybe add another 250w HPS in Flower.

Right now I just have a stunted AH33 under it, Was outside and my dog decided to dig it up n eat most of the root ball...

I plan on dropping
2 PJ Auto's
2-3 personal crosses to get sorting on the keepers.

I will get some pictures up later.

Xnutrients full lineup and root organics.
basic soil/perlite mix.


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2012)

Good luck and Green Mojo bubba....


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 19, 2012)

nice man...good luck! also may i recommend using a fortified (amended(roots organic)) soil to go with those organic nutes!!! it really helps a lot!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

pullin up my beanbag chair for this one, bud. Greenest of the mojo's fer ya...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

:ciao:

:watchplant:

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 19, 2012)

back in the saddle again
:48:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey G13! How have ya been!?

Thanks for stopping by!.. Here are a couple pics.. Nothing special guys. sorry 

Give me a couple weeks and she will be banging again


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

:aok:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 19, 2012)

I really am sorry for how she looks guys..
Let them roots rebuild for a coupel weeks and we will see a beautiful hopefully girl. A friend bred the AH with a NL x WW. I get to pheno select for my momma .

going to mom my favorite pheno out inside with the auto's and flower outside.. in the winter months I will flower the mom while starting a new strain. 

I'm really loving the blue cheese right now.

Might be in the line up


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

hows the blue cheese, i.e. smell, taste and potency and whatnot?

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2012)

Green mojo to you Bubba.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 19, 2012)

I only picked a small bag up from a friend a cpl days ago, He let it go 10 weeks in flower, after 10 days drying, 30 days cure. She is VERY VERY stanky, almost reminds me of the most horrific aged cheese. the taste is right there with it lol, but it has an addicting taste, even though the smell is gagable lol. 

Very stoned body high, lasts a good 2-3hrs from puffin on .5 out the bong


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone!
Well the temps are steady 70s 
Popped in a 12,000btu AC unit in the window, I kid ya not I woke up this morning so cold my teeth chattered for ever it felt like!

Thanks everyone for stopping in and showing some love, I'm really looking forward to playing around with the 250w this grow.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good bubba


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Duck, She will hopefully come back, hasn't made any improvement yet since the disturbing dog attack. 

Off to search for 250w GL's.

EDIT:

Couldn't really find much here on 250w hps grows.

Anyone have experience with one?

LST'D and fimmed can't hurt. lol. its only a 250 with one plant atm.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ah she looks so much better today already, I give her a couple more days and she will be off again !

Thanks for the mojo guys and girls, she really loved it..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> I only picked a small bag up from a friend a cpl days ago, He let it go 10 weeks in flower, after 10 days drying, 30 days cure. She is VERY VERY stanky, almost reminds me of the most horrific aged cheese. the taste is right there with it lol, but it has an addicting taste, even though the smell is gagable lol.
> 
> Very stoned body high, lasts a good 2-3hrs from puffin on .5 out the bong


 
thank you sir, love the quick smoke report concise and to the point.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 23, 2012)

this is only 4 days from coming inside, She looks a bit better though

Finally popped more beans last night.

3 x PJ (friend bred the female purp haze with the jack herrer male)

1 x ?? (found random seed in the bottom of my container)

could be anything from NL to an auto bubble or auto paki/afghani

As long as I have 2 females I want to scrog my 4x2 out completely filling it. 

Looking forward to a looong veg.



(will post pictures after I resize grr..)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2012)

You are going to need a lot more light for a 2 x 4 space--either another 250W or a 400W.  I would make a movable temporary wall out of some kind of reflective material to make the space smaller until you either need more space or get more light. 

I am a bit confused on what you are growing?  Are they autos or reg plants?


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 23, 2012)

I might have one auto but all others are photos. I was going to run autos again but I want a healthy momma.
I was going to use the velcro bottom and make the wall from it since I water outside the tent anyhow.
I will eventually get another light before flower. Either another 250 or a single 600.

Not sure which would benefit more the spread of the two or the penetration of one?

The pj reference in the first post was purple jems, I never ended up grabbing them after he offered his purple up.  Seemed better in the long run , as long as I catch a fem investment well spent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone !
> I'm back for goooood.
> Its going to be a slow start up to get back to what I had, Someday I will achieve it though.
> Here is round 2 at this lol.
> ...



Can you link me to the bulb that claims 35,000 lumens?  I did a search, but couldn't find it.  I have a buddy running a 250W and the best we can find is 30,000.

IMO, a single 600W is going to do a better job than 2 250W.  Even if the bulb is actually emitting 35,000 lumens, that is 20,000 lumens less than you get from a 600W, which will also penetrate further/better.  I have a 600W in a space a little over 2 x 4 and it is doing great.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 24, 2012)

Here ya go THG
hxxp://hydrobuilder.com/250w-super-hps.html#.T-dO3RdrNEI

I did have a test bookmarked that ran the super hps 250w next to the 250w reg. there was a 10-15k L difference IIRC.


I will look into the single 600, probably be easier to cool than the 2 250s also.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2012)

*Bubba* go with a 600 easier to cool one then two, less cost in material also. 

The nugs off the 600 can put an eye if not careful


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah, now to question is..  
To buy off craigslist, or not to buy off craigslist.
There are a couple nice 600w setup's on there already, figure just replace the bulb and walla, but then again never know how they took care of it or anything...

I think I will veg the with 35k 250w, and grab a 600w for flower.

Has anyone flowered with the gromedics tent? exp. any light leakages? would you recommend in flowering?

I hate starting all over, Should of just kept both them damned 400w's and the T5's  lol...

Oh well.. Just leaving room for improvements lol.
is the 250w sufficient enough to veg in the 4x2? its around 4375 pr sq ft..

She looks to be doing an alright job though, Fed her today with the xnutrients grow juice. 6ml per gal. with 3ml roots organics..


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2012)

4375 lumens/sqft will veg just fine.

I bought a cheap tent off of ebay. Has some pin hole leaks and the zipper goofs up but I can fix those things, but I still just use it for veg. For flower I like the Secret Jardin's DRII's. No pin holes and zippers are easier to use and easier access. Has plenty of ports for electric and ventilation, but is a bit pricier. Bought mine during the week of Thanksgiving and Greners had a big sale going on.


----------



## moaky (Jun 24, 2012)

bubba I would use a little kelp and molasses to help get your laddie back on track. i'm sure it won't be long till it jumps back anyways.  Mojo my friend


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Moaky!, 
I've never EVER played around with kelp/molasses but I will be taking it on in this grow.. Haven't checked on the lady the past couple days, Reminds me of "a watched pot never boils" 
So today when I pop open the tent,  I hope to see better growth/perkiness..

Hoping to not see... death . lol.

Ill post up some pictures in a few min. time to go check on her.


EDIT: well she is not dead , I'm pretty sure she is taking on new growth also. Its only been 6 days since she was dug up,root ball ate.

I made my tent smaller by takings THG's advice and hanging a sub wall in.
Dropped my space to around a 2x2, Maybe on the short side of 2ft.

4sq ft with 35k lumens..
Here are some pics... Sorry they are not the best..

My fan fell on her just a second ago :/ lol. Nothing broke, just a little bent up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't think molasses does any good unless you are growing organic.  Molasses is pretty much just to help microbial life in organic grows.  Chem fertilizers and organics are not really compatible.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2012)

:yeahthat: The chem nutes kill all the good in the soil that the molasses would feed.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification on the molasses!

If I was just to run the Roots organics nutes without the Xnutrients grow/bloom would it be beneficial then?
Never tried Roots or Xnutrients so this is a first go for me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know exactly what Roots Organic has in it.  You would most likely either need to add some supersoil to feed them or feed them organic nutes to make the molasses beneficial.


----------



## moaky (Jun 26, 2012)

kelp has many micro nutes and can help vigrious growth and plant health.  molasses can chelate those micro's and has its own.  and that both are derived from plants se they are more readily available to plants.  3LB's molasses and kelp benifits

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12692

"One final benefit molasses can provide to your garden is it's ability to work as a chelating agent. That's a scientific way of saying that molasses is one of those magical substances that can convert some chemical nutrients into a form that's easily available for critters and plants. Chelated minerals can be absorbed directly and remain available and stable in the soil. Rather than spend a lot of time and effort explaining the relationships between chelates and micronutrients, we are going to quote one of our favorite sources for explaining soil for scientific laymen."

"Micronutrients occur, in cells as well as in soil, as part of large, complex organic molecules in chelated form. The word chelate (pronounced KEE-late) comes from the Greek word for claw which indicates how a single nutrient ion is held in the center of the larger molecule. The finely balanced interactions between micronutrients are complex and not fully understood. We do know that balance is crucial; any micronutrient, when present in excessive amounts, will become a poison, and certain poisonous elements, such as chlorine are also essential micronutrients.
For this reason natural, organic sources of micronutrients are the best means of supplying them to the soil; they are present in balanced quantities and not liable to be over applied through error or ignorance. When used in naturally chelated form, excess micronutrients will be locked up and prevented from disrupting soil balance."

Excerpted from The Soul of Soil
by Grace Gershuny and Joe Smillie

"Molasses is a great ingredient in foliar feeding recipes because of it's ability to chelate nutrients and bring them to the table in a form that can be directly absorbed and used by the plant. This really improves the effectiveness of foliar feeds when using them as a plant tonic. In fact it improves them enough that we usually can dilute our teas or mix them more lean - with less fertilizer - than we might use without the added molasses.''
In addition to sugars, molasses contains significant amounts of potash, sulfur, and a variety of micronutrients. Because molasses is derived from plants, and because the manufacturing processes that create it remove mostly sugars, the majority of the mineral nutrients that were contained in the original sugar cane or sugar beet are still present in molasses. This is a critical factor because a balanced supply of mineral nutrients is essential for those beneficial beasties to survive and thrive. That's one of the secrets we've discovered to really successful organic gardening, the micronutrients found in organic amendments like molasses, kelp, and alfalfa were all derived from other plant sources and are quickly and easily available to our soil and plants. This is especially important for the soil micro-herd of critters who depend on tiny amounts of those trace minerals as catalysts to make the enzymes that create biochemical transformations. That last sentence was our fancy way of saying - it's actually the critters in live soil that break down organic fertilizers and feed it to our plants."

maybe this should be edited but the thread is really big.  tried to make it easier


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 26, 2012)

good luck and GREEN MOJO on your plant and your beans :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 26, 2012)

*That's one of the secrets we've discovered to really successful organic gardening, the micronutrients found in organic amendments like molasses, kelp, and alfalfa were all derived from other plant sources and are quickly and easily available to our soil and plants. This is especially important for the soil micro-herd of critters who depend on tiny amounts of those trace minerals as catalysts to make the enzymes that create biochemical transformations. That last sentence was our fancy way of saying - it's actually the critters in live soil that break down organic fertilizers and feed it to our plants."*

This says it all, THANKS for the post! If there's nothing in the soil to get the food to the plant, the molasses doesn't do much!! I've never foliar sprayed and doubt I ever will, but good info. 

More on this in the stickies covering nutes.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you a lot Roddy!

Temp's went back to mid 80's today..
Guess It's time I should invest in an exhaust fan again..

The only thing I don't like about this tent is there are only 4in venting holes and they are flemsy as heck!..

I miss having the air cooled hood too  lol. Gahhh I was dumb for getting ridda everything


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

rut roh, I think we have a problem Houston!
Will post pics after bit but I think I'm seeing male pre-flowers :/..

Wouldn't surprise me though, she has been through hell and back.

I will post a better picture here in a couple minutes.. I took that one a cpl days ago.

*EDIT* Maybe I'm just stoned and seeing things lol.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

noticing the growth now, means me roots should be back on track. ! YAY!

I'm excited for the little hopefully girl


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> noticing the growth now, means me roots should be back on track. ! YAY!
> 
> I'm excited for the little hopefully girl



love the color of your dog


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> rut roh, I think we have a problem Houston!
> Will post pics after bit but I think I'm seeing male pre-flowers :/..
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me though, she has been through hell and back.
> ...



Give it a little time, but it does look like male preflowers.  Why are you calling your plant a girl....I don't see any signs of it being a female at all--I think you could have a straight out male, not necessarily a hermie


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

I refer to everything as a girl, Better than opening a tent and calling it a male from day 1 lol.. 

I brought 2 more inside and cleaned them up, made sure no bugs were on the etc.. going to lay down play sand ontop of the bucket soon.. 

Deff going to have to get more than the 250w HPS now. penetration isn't crap from that thing...

but THG.. lil harsh - Kinda makes me not want to speak the word fe.... again lol

Also, being a guy, referring to a plant as a guy, just makes me feel homo. (no offence if we have switch hitters here)


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2012)

THG said:
			
		

> Give it a little time, but it does look like male preflowers.



:yeahthat:


The pics are a bit tough to be certain, but not looking good.
Can you get better pics?


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes sir, Give me a couple minutes and I will get the best I can.. look about in about 10 minutes for picture update


edit: Company here for a cpl minutes, I will get to it within the hour.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

That's the best I can get for now. .. Thinking about going ahead with the flip, 
Maybe I can get to learn breeding basics


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

I believe that it is too early to tell--it doesn't look like you have alternating nodes yet.  You can go ahead with the flip though if you want, however, I really think I would wait until they have a little more growth to them.  You really do not have many bud sites yet on them.   

I would get rid of the male if it is as soon as you are sure.  I would wait to do any breeding until you have a few grows under your belt.  Practice cloning instead.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 5, 2012)

If you check the grows under bubba902 you will see a lot of cloning  take place..

Been building up a new inventory 
Badboy t5 6bulb
Hydrofarm 2bulb 2ft t5
Agrosun 150w hps
5 42w cfls
New timers, thermometers,hygrometer
4in exhaust
Dragon to take care of everything lol.
Critical mass fem,
Road runner #1
Tahoe og 
White siberian
Bagseed


Just popped another road runner and afghan kush ryder both auto fems.
Roots organics soil with the roots organics line up, x nutrients line up, botnicare line up.

Going to play around with lighting,tents,closets until I get a nice veg and flower room.

I have a 1.5ftx2ft closet I plan to veg in, then flower in the 4x2.

Should I keep t5s with t5s and the hps with hps?
I ran mixed last grow but with 400w hps,432w t5


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of stuff
Empty bag is the afghan kush ryder seed, she just went down this morning in soil.
Orange container is cheese, 
Black poly bag is the critical.
Road runner #1 is the budding auto
White bucket is a revegged bubba kush x lemon og.

Took bagseed and square orane tote back outside to let them do their things.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

I do not like mixing t-5's with hid lighting.
t-5's need to be close to be effective, while hid are further away and the t-5's just block the light from the hid's


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a couple pictures from today, transplanted the 2n1 to their own homes.. 
The cheese is taking off finally along with the critical.
Afghan kush popped but my other rr was a dud. 

As far as strains go, I'm very pleased with the lineage and hope all turns out nice.
Our 12/12 schedule starts begining of august and drops from there.
Plan on getting clones rooted with a weeks veg time in before throwing a handful outside in 5gal buckets.

Smoking on some flash babalyon, pretty good, nice earthy tast. Relaxing body high.


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2012)

> Our 12/12 schedule starts begining of august and drops from there.


:confused2:....  OD flowering may begin 'around' the first week of August, but 12/12?? not unless your north of the Arctic circle me thinks..


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 11, 2012)

I did a Google search on sun rise/sun set in my area and august first starts a 12hr sunlight/12hr dark period. Unless its based on estimates from preevious years.

bahahahahah researched... hehe i deff still off lmao. wonder how high I was typing that...


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm guessing you're in north america.???  these are Aug. first times


> Fairbanks AK
> 
> Twi A: light
> Sunrise: 3:16am
> ...





> 1
> Mauia, HA
> Sunrise: 5:59am
> Sunset: 7:03pm
> ...



unless you;re on the equator, or in the southern hemisphere...:confused2: 
In addition, you're looking at approximately an hour before sunrise and an hour after sunset of light. 
hxxp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html go there, choose a location, click "see sunrise/sunset. Then on the calander page, click the 'drop down menu' in "columns". Check/click "twilight/rise/set".."show".

outdoor gardens do not require 12/12 to flower or finish. Od flowering is a elongated process starting as soon as the days begin to get progressively shorter. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8937  <-sheds some 'light' ...on the actual process that initiates flowering.

I'm "around" the 38 parallel N. I usually start 'seeing' flowering "around" the first week of August, but am a full month and half away from the fall equinox (12/12) in NA, which is Sept 22.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> I did a Google search on sun rise/sun set in my area and august first starts a 12hr sunlight/12hr dark period. Unless its based on estimates from preevious years.




Check your sources Bubba:aok:

Sept.1:                 Sunrise 7:03am.....                                           Sunset 8:07pm

Not 12/12 til

Sept.26: Sunrise 7:26am..... Sunset 7:26pm

These are just the times when the sun actually breaks the horizon and when it drops below the horizon.

Like hick mentioned you still will have some light before and after the sunrise and sunset.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks all, saved the hastle, 
Fired up the flower room and ac lol.
Cheese cuts will be made in flower.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 14, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Check your sources Bubba:aok:
> 
> Sept.1:                 Sunrise 7:03am.....                                           Sunset 8:07pm
> 
> ...



lol i fail @ google search


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> lol i fail @ google search




Easy to find at your state Wildlife website for hunting


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are a cpl pics of the tent.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 19, 2012)

The road runner is yellowing out pretty bad, not really sure what's going on yet any help will be nice.

There are pics of some others, pulled 2 males so far out of my flower closet. Down to the cheese fem, tahoe og reg,rr#1, critical fem.
Took cuts from the cheese, tahoe, critical last night.. sat them ontopp of the badboy t5. Humidity is high,temps are 80s..

Ah I will get more pics after bit.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks to me like the natural course on the RoadRunner.

Next time growing her you may want to use the veg program a few weeks into budding, heavy eater she looks like.

You got some nice looking buds. How much longer longer do you expect to go on the RR?


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Duck.
Probably a week or two, I've honestly lost track of how old she was/is. 
No signs of frosting yet, no really visible trichs either... Hmm. Could it be strain related?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2012)

> Could it be strain related?



Yep

Grew some AI and some Quicksilver once. Buds looked monstrous but nothing. And I mean nothing,, no taste, no buzz, no nothing. 

Plus some just frost up more then others. Still be dank just will not have all the sugar showing.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 22, 2012)

This critical is starting to become a little bush!
Afghan Kush Ryder is starting to grow!!
Letting the road runner go a little longer, Just seem's a bit on the small side compared to the other auto's I've ran...
Clones are looking nice and healthy also, Can't wait for the critical - cheese to root.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a small room in the house that I plan on setting up for a simple grow room,
Veg inside the room, tents to flower in... 
Took a load of cheese and critical clones finally.


----------



## bubba887 (Aug 1, 2012)

chopped the RR .


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just a little update,
The cheese in the orange pot is doing wonderful. Stinky and frosting up already is great..
The critical is the stretched plant with multiple tops,
Afghan kush ryder is the stretched single top plant..

I hate how ugly they are now, esp from what they were.

Critical showed sex, along with the af.. ..
They are OD from here on out!


----------

